
GitHub and Source Code - melisgunay
We have all source code managed by GitHub. If our exception logs include file names and line numbers, is there any tool that we can use to examine the exception logs along with the corresponding source code in GitHub?
======
sprager
One way to do it is with a log management tool that integrates directly with
GitHub. We use Loggly, it lets us view the code while we’re figuring out
what’s going on with the error logs.

------
stympy
You can use honeybadger.io (I’m a cofounder) to catch your exceptions and link
the lines in the stacktrace to the corresponding file in the Github UI.

------
cristobal23
Are you using Sentry?

